# Bilder sortieren???



## Patrick K (4. Dez. 2008)

Hallo erstmal.......
und guten Morgen

Ich habe ein Album auf der Profil-Seite eingerichtet    
nun meine Frage wie kann ich die Bilder nach zeitlichen Ablauf sortieren

vielleicht kann mir ja da jemand weiterhelfen den im Moment sieht es aus als würde ich den alten abgerissenen Teich erst bauen  :crazy


:weihn5       Grüße aus der Pfalz Patrick K


----------



## Annett (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Bilder sortieren???*

Hallo Patrick,

zunächst: Herzlich Willkommen bei uns im Forum als Aktiver User! 

Dann zum eigentlichen...
Da es um die Foren-Software geht bist Du hier völlig falsch und ich schieb Dich gleich mal in den Support. 
3 Fragezeichen sollten ausreichen. 


Die persönlichen Alben lassen sich derzeit nicht durchsortieren - egal nach was. Das einzige, was anscheinend möglich ist, ist der entsprechende Upload der Reihenfolge nach. D.h., man sollte erst die Baubilder hochladen und dann den fertigen Teich.
Wenn man später Bilder ergänzt, werden das vermutlich immer wieder die Aktuellsten sein. Dann passt das Ganze wieder.

Für dieses integrierte Album können wir nichts, es gibt eben einfach (noch?) nicht mehr her. 
Wir können nur abwarten, ob vB da irgendwann was dran ändert.... 
Die alten vB Versionen waren herstellerseitig immer komplett ohne Album.


----------



## Patrick K (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Bilder sortieren???*

Hallo Annett

zunächst mal Danke für die schnelle Antwort :gdaumen

:sorry bin halt noch ähh bissel unwissend cund wenn ich in Zukunft mit ck geschrieben werde verspreche ich auch zu lernen

Ich habe versucht die Bilder in umgekehrter Reihenfolge ins Album zu ziehen, doch wenn ich noch eins gefunden habe und das auch reinstellen möchte wird es wieder nach vorn gestellt



:weihn5Grüße aus der Pfalz Patrick K


----------



## Annett (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Bilder sortieren???*

Hallo Patrick,

[OT]c gefunden und ergänzt. [/OT]



Patrick K schrieb:


> Ich habe versucht die Bilder in umgekehrter Reihenfolge ins Album zu ziehen, doch wenn ich noch eins gefunden habe und das auch reinstellen möchte wird es wieder nach vorn gestellt




Du müßtest Dir am besten auf Deinem Rechner einen extra Ordner machen, in dem Du die Bilder in der gewünschten Reihenfolge sortierst und z.B. das älteste Bild (Baugrube) mit 1 nummerierst und das neuste mit der höchsten Zahl. Dann lädst Du diese in genau der Reihenfolge hoch. Beim mehrfachen Upload einfach das erste Bild oben und unten dann Nummer 5 usw. usw.

Vorher das Album komplett leeren, dann klappt es so ganz sicher. 


Leider läßt es sich derzeit technisch nicht anders lösen. :?


----------



## Joachim (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Bilder sortieren???*

@Patrick und andere
Wurden die Bilder denn bisher (in der alten Software) irgendwie sortiert?  Die wurden doch auch nur nach Datum sortiert oder? 

Einen Tipp kann ich noch geben: Ladet nicht zu viele Bilder gleichzeitig hoch, dann haut er die Reiherfolge zuweilen durcheinander ...  wieso, das nächste Upgrade kommt bestimmt.


----------



## Patrick K (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Bilder sortieren???*

Hallo und Danke vorerst  für die Info

werde es wenn ich den Nerv und die Zeit 

dafür gefunden hab weiter versuchen:crazy

:weihn5Gruß aus der Pfalz Patrick


----------

